# Paddle size



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

I just bought a 15' canoe and wonder how do you determine what paddle length to get? I also read somewhere a person used a kayak paddle when they were alone would this work and how would I determine correct length?

Thanks Paul


----------

